# What GPS software for MAC users?



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

I have been using Sporttracks on my home PC and love it, but I use a MAC a lot for work and wonder what the best Sporttracks-ish software is around for the MAC.

Only thread I found through search:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=584954&highlight=sporttracks

Any update?

Thanks

LP


----------



## Burger (Jan 19, 2004)

Is there really nothing supported on a mac?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I use Rubitrack and like it a lot. Not sure what features you are after, but you can give it a try.

The mtbr search feature does not return results for words of 3 characters or less, so a search for "mac" and/or "gps" won't return anything. If you do a search for "rubitrack" you will see quite a few results, so this does get discussed.


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

Ascent is what I use.

http://www.montebellosoftware.com/


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

yellowducman said:


> Ascent is what I use.
> 
> http://www.montebellosoftware.com/


Me, too. Ascent is great.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

+3 on Ascent


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

Golden Cheetah may be worth a try if you want fitness side of things covered, but to get full use of its features I think you need a power meter as well. Works well with just heart rate. Maps are OK, nothing special and no better than Ascent.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Another happy Rubitrack user.


----------

